
Why Your Kid Can't Get a Job - olalonde
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mikemalone/2013/03/29/why-your-kid-cant-get-a-job/
======
demian
"Be unusual and memorable: if, for example, you reached Level 60 on World of
Warcraft, tell your future boss why that means you have monster leadership
skills."

hahahahaha.

No.

